# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Neptune Pine Smartwatch, Neptune Computer Inc., Montreal, Quebec, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Neptune Computer Inc.

"Neptune Suite - One Hub, Infinite Possibilities" on Indiegogo

"Neptune Pine: Smartwatch. Reinvented." on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Neptune Pine smartwatch
June 20, 2014




> Neptune Pine: An experiment in mobile computing.
> The first standalone, full-featured smartwatch.
> Make calls, text, surf the web and more, on the Android platform.

----------

